# Get in shape!



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

I hiked a mile and a quarter with 35 lbs in my pack tonight. Not super impressive but its something.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I walk and spend an hour on my elliptical everyday. I started religiously doing this when I hit the big 50. Now at 67 I'm still able to hit the woods hard every day of the season without feeling dragged out and sore. If your passion is hunting you have no choice but to work your yourself. Good luck Skibum!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

I got in a 2 mile walk/hike while my kid's baseball team was warming up for a game this evening. Mostly flat land. Tomorrow I think i'll throw in the pack and do it again.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Down 30# fat and added 5# muscle since January looking to drop 15 more but adding more muscle. Definitely feeling a lot healthier


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Good for you Shootn' !!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Turkey hunted Friday through Sunday morning and logged 11 miles plus. It was a good weekend!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Have been shifting from the gym to my bike. Got in 24 miles with some hills and averaged 15 mph after work. Not fast but good pace for me. I have 100 mile ride for MS on June 3. It will be a long day but a good day. Good buddy suffers from MS and it sucks. He'll be there as my pit crew.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

FINALLY!! I started back running today, ran out of excuses now that MAR activity is winding down and our QDMA banquet has concluded.
I'm 4 weeks behind last year's start date of 4/20 however I'm 10.5# lighter than when I started last year and 1# lighter than the same date last year at this time. I feel pretty good actually!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

4.25 miles ran so far this week (2 runs).....whoopee!:woohoo1:
The hardest mile this year was the first one, been dreading it since the last one last Nov. 1st! :lol:


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Created this workout program to hold myself accountable over the next 70 days before I depart. The program is aaa combination of Beachbody videos and backpack training.

I've been working out sporadically, but I need to pick up the pace!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Created this workout program to hold myself accountable over the next 70 days before I depart. The program is aaa combination of Beachbody videos and backpack training.
> 
> I've been working out sporadically, but I need to pick up the pace!



A spread sheet! Why am I not surprised!:lol::lol:


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> A spread sheet! Why am I not surprised!:lol::lol:


I have a spreadsheet for everything!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

40 mile ride today in preparation for 100 miler in two weeks. Wind was tough! Pulled up at a light in Belding and unclipped my left foot and the wind blew me right. There was a moment of realization that with my right foot clipped in I was screwed and then I hit the ground like a sack of wet cement. I think the carload of teenagers that were sitting next to me are still laughing.:lol:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)




----------



## OAKSnPINE (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm back to running after a long layoff. This week on Monday I logged a 2 mile run and today 2.2 miles. If I can average 5-6/week for the next 12 weeks, I'll be in good shape for Idaho!


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

What's your pace per mile?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Ran 4 miles before work this morning. Up to 10 for the week so far. It's going to be a good summer!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Huntmaster143 said:


> I have a spreadsheet for everything!!


How does anyone get anything done without spreadsheets???


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> What's your pace per mile?


Turtle! 
I'm currently running 10:50-11:00.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I just got back from a trip out west hiking the canyons of AZ, and Southern Utah. averaged 5 miles a day, with my longest hike being 8 miles in Bryce canyon. lots of elevation changes. the highest hike was 2500 feet in Zion. Great trip!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I just got back from a trip out west hiking the canyons of AZ, and Southern Utah. averaged 5 miles a day, with my longest hike being 8 miles in Bryce canyon. lots of elevation changes. the highest hike was 2500 feet in Zion. Great trip!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Went to the top of this rock, one section required holding on to chains to keep from falling off the mountain


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I spent a week in the Moab area in March. Fantastic hiking.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 258854



GAPs in tow!


----------

